# Orlando cycling?



## FreeRojo (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi, wife and I will be in Orlando in May for a conference. However on 1 day we would like to get out for a ride on a rail trail type trail and was looking for some advice. We will be without a car but staying in the I-Drive area of hotels. Is there any preserve type area that is somewhat easy to get to via public transportation (bus) where we could rent bikes and would have something on the order of a leisurely 20 or so miles? Thank you in advance.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

https://twitter.com/emilychappell/status/993868603110969344
Emily Chappell
‏@emilychappell
Does anyone have an address at or near Birmingham International Airport, that will accept delivery of a (boxed) bike pre-9am tomorrow morning, so I can collect it en route to my flight? (TNT failed to deliver the bike I'm meant to be taking to France tomorrow.)


----------

